# Our goats are Saints! lol



## balluba03 (Oct 7, 2012)

I was just on here to see if I could add some advice to someones post, and while reading all of the behaviors that other people are experiencing, I realize my goats are awesome! We have 2-1 year old weathers, and 4-10 month old kids - 2 weathers and 2 does all are Nigerian Dwarf. They are so amazing! I never thought I could love goats so much!   They dont head butt (and they all have horns), they dont bite, or fight with eachother. They follow us around the yard and I can even let them roam the field out of their pen while I stay inside and clean. I check on them every 15 mins or so and they always stay close to the barn or under a tree. They even get along with my 3 dogs! They love to cuddle when we come out to the barn and sit with them - they'll climb into our lap and tuck their heads under our arms and sleep! They love to be petted, and eat from our hands so gently! Anyone else have AWESOME goats?!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 7, 2012)

I have awesome goats!! btw I think that all goats no matter what are awesome.Some just more than others.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Oct 7, 2012)

*I have awesome goats too; they are all Angels! I have 6 female Nubians ranging from 1.5 to 5 years old. They are wonderful. They all get along, are SOO sweet to milk, love me, love each other, don't get out... I couldn't ask for better goaties!!! *


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 8, 2012)

My goats are the best!  I have my Lily who practically brings me her leash like a dog to go on walks, Bluebell who is so silky soft and loves to snuggle, and Rosie who makes me laugh with her flying leaps off of everything she can find to climb.  My bucks are awesome too (but are in timeout right now after have a headbutting contest on my baby Hemlock tree yesterday).


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Oct 8, 2012)

Mine are such a joy with all their little unique personalities. I never could have imagined all the love and laughs they would bring to my life!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 8, 2012)

love that picture!!!
I have ND's too... I know I'm biased but I really think it's the best breed! I have a Lamancha- sweet but a total brat... she can be such a stinker, makes me appreciate my trouble free ND's! They are never naughty!!!


----------



## Tmaxson (Oct 8, 2012)

Goats are awesome and I am so thankful that I decided to get goats.  They bring such joy to my life and I just can't imagine life without them now.  Thank you for posting that beautiful picture of your goats, they are very cute.


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 8, 2012)

My goats are great. I have let them out in the backyard so they can browse (since right now they are in a dry lot situation). My kids play in the backyard and they stay in the yard with us and browse. My 1 year old can walk right up to my wethers and pet them (or look at their butts! ) and they don't care. The fence they are in is not put up perfectly and they haven't attempted to escape from it or anything. 

I haven't let them out in the backyard since we just added a new doe to the herd, but only because I don't know if she would stay with the others or not. They will be going in our front yard that we just fenced in for them here soon though where they will have tons more room to roam and plenty of browse.


----------



## 2goats8kids (Oct 8, 2012)

Our ND's are such sweeties, too. The only behavior problem we have is that they love to be with people and will yell for us to visit them. But other than that, they're adorable. One of my daughters has been working on clicker training them, and they've been really responsive to that! So far she just gets them to "come" when clicked, but we're hoping to do something with lifting a hoof for hoof trimming


----------



## balluba03 (Oct 8, 2012)

we got our first 2 weathers last labor day....at a farmers market. This guy practally begged me to take them, they were 6 months old at the time and super cute! My hubby wasnt with me when I bought them and wasnt THRILLED that I had bought 2 goats without knowing ANYTHING about them! But after he seen them he melted and now cannot believe we could love them so much!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 8, 2012)

Yep, I have awesome goats.  Belle, Heidi, Oreo and Annie are the best!  My four new additions are still skittish, but they'll warm up.


----------

